# Pics of custom decoys



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

Im thinkin of painting some old canada goose shells to look like blues. Just wondering if any of you have tried this, what paints to use, and what they ended up lookin like. Pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have seen this done. it takes a few coats of paint but they look good. no pics


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is a pic of a Carrylite Canada goose floater that I painted into a blue:










Used Ultra Flat Black, Primer Gray, and a flat white.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Whats the color for the beak???????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is a good question? GB3 or gandergrinder would know, it was laying around the shop and I just used it.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Chris, what kind of paint do you boyz use? We are in the process of painting 12 dozen floaters up and started using a exterior oil based paint. What do you boyz use?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used all spray cans.

Krylok Ultra Flat Black
Krylok Primer Gray
Krylok Ultra flat brown (just a little)
Krylok Primer White


----------

